# My (Ex)Problem Horse



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

In April, I received the best gift I have ever had, my 11 year old American Paint Horse named Blue. The woman I bought him from unloaded him off the trailer at my barn and I was astonished at how skinny he was. I didn't see him before she brought him to me, but she agreed to let me keep him for the first month for free. 

Blue was the most perfect horse I have ever seen. His white face was so unique and he definitely had his own personality. He was stubborn, he would walk away from you when you tried to catch him, and was very lazy, even when I carried a crop. For the first few days I had him he was a perfect mount, we walked on trails, we jumped over logs, and walked on the road, but a week later Blue's behavior was so bad I was actually scared to ride!

I have been riding for 14 years and never had a horse scare me as bad. He continuously backed up and would refuse to walk forward. If I gave him a kick to go forward he reared up and bucked like a bronco. This happened over a course of 4 days, so I called his old owner and asked if Blue had done this with her. Of course she answered no.

She agreed to lower his price from $1,200 to $600 because of his behavior. Even with the lowered price his behavior was no better. I felt like giving up, but I also couldn't just let him go. My rider friends were also no help. They all said 

"You're not experienced enough if you can't handle him, just give up", "he's a problem horse, just sell him or give him back!".

Boy did we prove them wrong. The problem horse I once was afraid of transformed into the horse I ride bareback with just a halter. Blue was a skinny stubborn disrespectful horse, but within 6 months he is now a big baby that follows me around everywhere. He is also jumping over 3'6".

I'm so glad I did not give up on him. I believed in him and I was right. I wouldn't trade him for the world! We have already placed in horse shows and we still are improving each day!

Our bond has become so strong that I couldn't imagine life without him. I am proud that I stuck with him and proved everyone wrong. 

This horse is my world.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats great, I'm glad you stuck with him


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I's be interested to know how you affected such a change and why he went "bad" so suddenly in the first place.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I can answer it I think. Normally when you get a new horse they test you. Given plenty of time and patience their attitude changes. This happened to me with my arab mare. Couldn't get near her, she wanted nothing to do with humans. She continually tested me, bolted and got me off once. I thought I would have to sell her. But I stuck with it and it took a whole year for her to be completely trusting of me. I've had her for over 10yrs now and we are bonded. Sometimes if you stay persistent with a possible problem horse they come around and can be the best dang horse ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm glad that Blue is doing well. I almost traded my QH filly for him and looking back I'm glad that I didn't. I wouldn't have had the patience that you did and I wouldn't have Annalie (who introduced me to Haflingers and for that I am ever grateful). You guys look awesome together : )


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Tinyliny - I think he was indeed testing me and also he knew I was not going to give up. I stayed on when he bucked, reared, went side ways, etc.. I was a better rider than the person who rode him before me which was a little kid who let him do whatever. He was not used to someone making him mind. But I stuck with him through thick and thin and when I wanted to give up and people tried to get me down I pushed forward, I have confidence in him.

ShutUpJoe - I am glad you didn't either (no offense of course haha) I love Blue to death and he is my whole world. He has impacted my life for the better. You wouldn't have wanted him when you saw him anyways, he was boney as can be.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

None taken. I'm glad I didn't trade seeing that picture. I would never want a horse that I owned to end up looking like that! Even more so a two year old filly! He looks a lot better now. Kudos!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats why I'm so scared to sale any of the horses I own. I have 6 other horses/ponies and I have to check everything out before I sale them because I couldn't stand to see a horse I owned and raised and spent so much time with to be abused.


----------

